# K45 Trophy - K50 Money



## BUCK 77 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just askin a friendly question guys. 
Would you still be interested in K45 if it was trophy class? Do you think K50 would serve guys better as the Known money class? 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## BUCK 77 (Jan 25, 2013)

If I didn't phrase the questions well please post what you think. 

It doesn't show your name when you vote so don't be shy.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 25, 2013)

The K45 money class would be one of the most popular classes at the shoot. It gives the amateur a chance at cash with out judging yardage. 
Open A and above should have to shoot K50. It wouldn't be near as popular as a trophy class.


----------



## DanielHunter (Jan 25, 2013)

K45 is one of the biggest classes at locals. Keep k45 a money class for amateur shooter. Make k50 a class for the open A shooters and semi and pro class shooters... Alot of people wouldn't pay as much to shoot for a trophy.


----------



## BUCK 77 (Jan 25, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> K45 is one of the biggest classes at locals. Keep k45 a money class for amateur shooter. Make k50 a class for the open A shooters and semi and pro class shooters... Alot of people wouldn't pay as much to shoot for a trophy.


I understand that. Keep in mind Trophy classes are usaully less $ to shoot in. I was thinking Money in K50 would have some guys making the jump to that class.


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 25, 2013)

Open a is a 45 yrd class


----------



## dbell80 (Jan 25, 2013)

I would like a K45 trophy.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 25, 2013)

trophy or $$$$, it doesn't matter to me, as long as it exists, lol!!  i was thinking $$$ because it's easier on the hard working guys that run the club.  most guys shooting in that class have enough plaques to start a plaque factory, lol!!  wording seem fine.  thanks for taking the time to set this up..maybe it will open some eyes, lol!! it will offer a known class at a open trophy class price, which is exactly what i'm looking for.  it will let one hone his or her skill at distance estimation without breaking the bank..  this poll is also great because it will bring a lot of lurkers out to give their opinion, yielding a very good cross section


----------



## BUCK 77 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Mr Geez.


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 25, 2013)

I like the k45 money class. My yard judging isnt top notch. So when i shoot i judge my yardage then shoot it with my rangefinder.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jan 25, 2013)

bowanna said:


> The K45 money class would be one of the most popular classes at the shoot. It gives the amateur a chance at cash with out judging yardage.
> Open A and above should have to shoot K50. It wouldn't be near as popular as a trophy class.



Why in the world do you think open A, a totally unknown distance class " should have to shoot k50"?  Kind of like complaining about seniors being forced to shoot 50 yards?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 25, 2013)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> Why in the world do you think open A, a totally unknown distance class " should have to shoot k50"?  Kind of like complaining about seniors being forced to shoot 50 yards?


Only if they want to shoot a known class. 
I did make a mistake though. I thought open A was a 50 yd class. (Which may be a new rule ?)  No biggie though.  
Seniors shooting 50 yds is worse. At least the open A guys are young, strong and can see to shoot 50 yds.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 25, 2013)

bowanna said:


> Only if they want to shoot a known class.
> I did make a mistake though. I thought open A was a 50 yd class. (Which may be a new rule ?)  No biggie though.
> Seniors shooting 50 yds is worse. At least the open A guys are young, strong and can see to shoot 50 yds.



SR pro shoots 50yds....and you're a pro.....I seen you shoot


----------



## watermedic (Jan 25, 2013)

If I remember right, Open A shoots the Semi-Pro ranges which is a 50 yd max.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 25, 2013)

watermedic said:


> If I remember right, Open A shoots the Semi-Pro ranges which is a 50 yd max.



I thought so too Chuck, went to the ASA sight, they do shoot the same ranges, but A is listed as a 45 yd max.....


----------



## BUCK 77 (Jan 26, 2013)

ttt


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 27, 2013)

check those sweetwater scores....k45 is massive...only bigger class..fun??????????????


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 27, 2013)

bump for the poll


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 27, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> check those sweetwater scores....k45 is massive...only bigger class..fun??????????????


Heck yeah, even the novice, hunter or open c class shooters may try to get in on it. They love it !


----------



## BigJR (Jan 27, 2013)

3d is for judging yardage! Why don't the known shooter come shoot some field! You don't have the chance to make up a bad shot in that! 12's don't exist!


----------



## MI360 (Jan 27, 2013)

BigJR said:


> 3d is for judging yardage! Why don't the known shooter come shoot some field! You don't have the chance to make up a bad shot in that! 12's don't exist!



Just say when, i would love to shoot some field. Judging yardage and shooting does not always show who the best archer is.


----------



## BigJR (Jan 28, 2013)

Haha! I knew that would get ya Mitchell and no judging don't show who the best is but I bet field does! I have it set up at all times if anybody wants to come shoot just call me!


----------



## BUCK 77 (Jan 28, 2013)

Come on guys 600 views and just a few votes. I am with the Geez on this. I think it would be awesome to jump over in a K45 known class and work on my yardage without bustin the bank for a money class.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 28, 2013)

it's a blind vote, all you shy guys and girls.  just vote, we won't bug ya


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 28, 2013)

16 shooters entered K45 money at sweetwater. 0 entered K50. The shooters are talking to you.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 2, 2013)

bowanna said:


> 16 shooters entered K45 money at sweetwater. 0 entered K50. The shooters are talking to you.



That's right. K45 is popular!


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 2, 2013)

i'll be building the pot for somebody..just as soon get beat in k45 and learn something, than get beat in the senior class and learn very little.   like mitchell says, if i get beat in a known class, it's all me, not because i misjudged a target.  the problem is that i don't shoot that much better on the known side, so there is something fundamentally wrong, that i need to find out about and work on, lol!!


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 2, 2013)

At RBO we don't even have a K50,,,the K45 class gets packed with shooters cause we charge $15 and it's a money class. I do have to say that a few times a K50 shooter has come down and they shot in Open Money or for fun. I would do a K50 but not enough shooters to have that class. Does it really matter if a K50 shooter shoots in K45 class,,that is my question ? It's all known yardage !!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Feb 2, 2013)

*shoot*

I don't see why a k50 shooter can't shoot k45 its known yardage what advantage would he have?? Bowanna Geez is trying to tell you something l know you're good at known yardage..What l can't register is somebody beats me in a unknown class next shoot they shoot a known class and l beat them and didn't shoot that good


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 2, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> At RBO we don't even have a K50,,,the K45 class gets packed with shooters cause we charge $15 and it's a money class. I do have to say that a few times a K50 shooter has come down and they shot in Open Money or for fun. I would do a K50 but not enough shooters to have that class. Does it really matter if a K50 shooter shoots in K45 class,,that is my question ? It's all known yardage !!



I've never shot K45 but In my eyes, K45 is more for the amateur. (open b/seniors and under)  
Open A and above would have a heck of an advantage in shooting ability.


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 2, 2013)

i'm with bowanna..the way i understand it is..the asa shooters who are in open a, semi pro, pro and k50 would shoot either the k50 (known) or the advanced open (unknown), due to their proven skill level.  all others are in the trophy classes and the new, and very welcome, k45 class.  the clubs still offer the same classes, just added a class for good, but not elite, shooters that want to shoot a known class.  at least that's the way i see it, bottemline.  you're right squirrelman, it would be embarrassing for a shooter in the known class to get whooped by an unknown distance shooter.  you have to be able to take it, from an ego point of view.  i get beat by pin shooters everytime i go out.  embarrassing???  you betcha, but you've got to love the sport


----------

